# Solved: Switch to a mapped drive in command line



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

Okay I am feeling pretty ignorant right now.

In XP, if I had a mapped drive I could go into the command line and type in z: <enter> and I believe that would take me to:
z:\>

However this is not the case in Vista

I have my sons laptop.
There is an external hard drive connected to that laptop via a USB cable.

My laptop is in a workgroup with his laptop.

I have a mapped drive to that external drive.
The mapped drive letter is Z.

Through GUI, I can access the mapped drive, make directories, create files without any issues whatsoever.

I just attempted to do this through command line and received an error.
I attempted to make a directory through a batch and the same error:
*The system cannot find the drive specified.*

Huh? I did some research and could not find anything on why I cannot switch to a mapped drive.

I remember reading something about network locations through command line. If I remember correctly, something had to be set properly in order for it to read. I am not sure why nor did I get into it that much at the time because I didn't need it right then.

How do I get to a mapped drive through the command line on a network.
Is it different on a workgroup than on a domain?
Am I just screwed up and there is no difference?

Any thoughts?


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

Found the Answer:
Strange.
http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/mapped-drives-are-not-seen-from-elevated-command-prompt-in-vista/


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Odd, I just type the drive letter. What does a *Net Use* show? Does it list any mapped drives?

Opps, should have refreshed before posting, I see you found it. I'd totally forgotten that little quirk


----------

